# Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin alle zusammen! #h

Hat jemand von euch n' guten Tip,von wo in der Kieler Förde vom Ufer aus Platte gefangen werden können und wie im Augenblick die Fänge in der Förde sind?
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## JanS (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?*

Hallo,

ich denke du solltest deine Frage nochmal im Brandungsangel - Forum wiederholen. Eventuell schaust du dir dort auch einfach mal die "Aktuellen Fänge" an (Thread ist Sticky). 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?*



JanS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke du solltest deine Frage nochmal im Brandungsangel - Forum wiederholen. Eventuell schaust du dir dort auch einfach mal die "Aktuellen Fänge" an (Thread ist Sticky).
> 
> ...




hallo jan!

da sich meine frage auf die fänge von *plattfischen*  in der kieler förde bezieht,find ich die platzierung der frage hier eigendlich schon ganz richtig. :m
aber ich werde mal kucken,was im brandungsangel-forum zu finden ist. #6

aber trotzdem wäre es nett,wenn jemand sachdienliche tips und hinweise hat,die denn auch hier zu posten. 

gruß simon


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?*

Also direkt in der Kieler Förde kenne ich keine wirklich guten Stellen . Mönkeberg, Kitzeberg , vor dem Möltenorter Ehrenmal etc. fängt man zwar gelegentlich welche , (an letzter Stelle sogar hin und wieder mal Steinbutt) aber wenn man an einem Abend mal mehr als eine Platte erwischt war das schon nen super Tag .

Würd eher etwas weiter aus der Förde raus , von den T Buhnen aus beim Schönberger Strand / von der Seebrücke aus erwischt man eigentliuch recht viele Schöne Platte ( war zumindest vor 2 jahren noch so , seitdem war ich da nichtmehr unterwegs ...)


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?*

Behrensdorf 

Ansonsten mehr Richtung Eckernförde, Schönhagen und Weidenfeld. 
Auch in Waabs haben wir hin und wieder gute Platte gehabt.


----------



## Reppi (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vom Ufer in der Kieler Förde?*

Direkt in Holtenau unter der Brücke, habe ich im januar schon mal gut gefangen....
Aber aufpassen, direkt im Hafen ist das Angeln verboten...


----------

